# Sentra reliable?



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

So now, here is my question, for all you b15 owners, alright so my father owns a company who will one day be in my possession, its like merry maids where people go to your house and clean, anyway as of now we've been buying Neons since my father made this deal with dodge, the problem is the neons aren't doing that great once they start reaching those high miles, eating oil, making weird nosies, automatic trans messing up. So the other day he asked me if the Sentra would be a better replacement because he saw some add for cheap ones, so now i come to you guys, anyone here with high milage like 140,000? and up, 100,000 too I suppoes, how is the car? any major problems? eating oil? and how is gas milage? Is it still pulling like it use to? well hopefully I can get some good feedback, thanks you guys


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I only have ~45k on mine, but I have zero problems (that I didn't cause myself, *cough*). It's been to the dealer once for warranty work, and that was to replace a $.02 plastic clip. Still pulls just as hard, still gets >30mpg (as high as 33-34 occasionally), etc.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there's someone on b15sentra with 125k on his gxe and he said he's had no problems. Just do normal maintenance and you'll be fine.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Nissan builds a very reliable drivetrain. Only complaint with Nissan is cheap interiors. A base Sentra vs. a base Neon? No comparison. Your dad isn't thinking about getting SRT-4's though is he? I might want to come work for him. LOL.


----------



## 03specv1411 (Jun 2, 2004)

*reply*



germex said:


> Nissan builds a very reliable drivetrain. Only complaint with Nissan is cheap interiors. A base Sentra vs. a base Neon? No comparison. Your dad isn't thinking about getting SRT-4's though is he? I might want to come work for him. LOL.


hey guys i have a question?
WHERE CAN I GET SOME BREMBO CALIPERS AND PADS FOR MY SENTRA....


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

03specv1411 said:


> hey guys i have a question?
> WHERE CAN I GET SOME BREMBO CALIPERS AND PADS FOR MY SENTRA....


Why? I'm just wondering because you can get a set of Power Slot rotors and Hawk pads for a great price without having the "Brembo" name to them, especially the calipers. There's a lot of work to be done to get the calipers to fit. Read these threads:

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=71512&highlight=brembo+caliper

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=84681&highlight=brembo+caliper

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=84905&highlight=brembo+caliper


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

I have 28K miles on mine and I hate it.

The tranny is so stiff, my sholder hurts from working the shifter. The exhaust note sounds like a fart, the rotors warped at 7-8K miles (no hard breaking - in town use only at the time) and if you look at the paint wrong, it will scratch.

I hate this car, I hate this car, I hate this car!!!!!!

Dispite the exhaust note, I'm not loosing any oil, or power (doesn't seem to be a pre-cat problem), but it doesn't sound like it used to, so I have no ideal what the problem is. I might have a exhaust leak, but I havn't touched the system, so who knows. I will not own this nissan past 35K miles.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

03specv1411 said:


> hey guys i have a question?
> WHERE CAN I GET SOME BREMBO CALIPERS AND PADS FOR MY SENTRA....



next time, make your own thread......your post has NOTHING to do with the topic.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

caveman said:


> I have 28K miles on mine and I hate it.
> 
> The tranny is so stiff, my sholder hurts from working the shifter. The exhaust note sounds like a fart, the rotors warped at 7-8K miles (no hard breaking - in town use only at the time) and if you look at the paint wrong, it will scratch.
> 
> ...



you might want to mention you have a Spec V and not a 1.8 or 1.8S.


----------



## gliscameria (Apr 14, 2004)

caveman said:


> I have 28K miles on mine and I hate it.
> 
> The tranny is so stiff, my sholder hurts from working the shifter. The exhaust note sounds like a fart, the rotors warped at 7-8K miles (no hard breaking - in town use only at the time) and if you look at the paint wrong, it will scratch.
> 
> ...


Shoulder hurts from shifting? Mine bothered me from adjusting to the torque steer at first... 6.5K miles, 2 months... yes, I love driving the car. 
Haven't burnt one bit of oil. I drive it like a whore and just like a whore it asks for more. (Broken in properly of course)
My friend has a 2000-2? sentra with high miles and has had no problems with it. I got my last car worked nn at a Volvo-Nissan dealership and I would regularly have the Volvo techs tell me that Nissans were super reliable IF TAKEN CARE OF. Go to Edmunds or autotrader and look at the 5-year ownership cost of different vehicles ( I believe it's in the comparrison part). Neon is like 30k, Sentra is around 20-25 if I remember correctly.


----------

